# Rebtel not working with MIUI?



## Adesam (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey all, I just switched from CM7 to MIUI and the first thing I noticed was that third party dialers like Rebtel aren't working for me (won't intercept calls). I have the "enable third party dialing options" thing enabled, so that is not the problem.

Is there a work around for this, or is it just one of those things that can't be helped?


----------



## virusmind (Oct 1, 2011)

Did you tried to turn that option off? It helped me with Rebtel


----------

